# LOL scramble comp #2



## Metallic Silver (Jul 22, 2018)

Yes, finally, comp #2. Again, I can't really do this weekly or so because it'll be considered spam. So let's get this started mai boi. There will be random NON-WCA events.

Post your averages and time in comment. 
(Whatever you want it to look like as long as i can understand it)

My Comment example:

1.(1st scramble time)
2.(2nd scramble time)
3.(3rd scramble time)
4.(4th scramble time)
5.(5th scramble time)
Average: (Average time)

Scrambles:

2x2:
1. F' R F2 U2 R U' F U' F2
2. R' U2 R U F2 U R U' F2
3. F' R2 F U' R' F U2 R F' R2
4. R' U R' F R2 F R2 F' U2
5. F' R U' F2 R U2 R F' U

3x3:
1. L2 F' D2 F' R2 B2 L2 F' L2 R D2 F L' F2 L' U' F' U'
2. D R2 B2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 U L F2 D L D B2 U' R' F2
3. U F2 R F2 L' U L F U' R2 F2 L F2 R U F2 L' F U' R' F R2
4. L' B L2 D' L D' B' L D2 F2 L' F2 R U2 L' F2 L
5. D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 D2

4x4:
1. U u R2 r2 U R u' R' r u2 R u r R' u' R2 r2 u' r2 U' R' u U' R' u2 U2 R2 U'
2. D L2 Uw Fw' Uw' Rw2 Uw2 F2 R Rw F Uw F'
3. r b2 u' L D' L' u' R D2 R' u' R D2 R' u B U2 B' u R D R' u2 R U R' u2 R' D2 R u F D F' U D b2 r'
4. L2 U' R' Rw2 F2 U' Rw Fw' Rw R B2 U2 Uw' D' B'
5. B Rw' Fw B2 L2 Uw R' F2 U' Uw' Rw' L'

5x5:
1. r R b B u F D F' d R' D2 R d B D' B' u' F D2 F' d2 L' U L u d B' D2 B d2 B' U B u2 d2 B' D' B u d' U2 D' B' b' R' r'
2. Fw2 Bw U2 Dw R2 Fw' U' Rw Fw Bw' Uw Lw Dw2 Bw' U2 Rw' Fw
3. L2 B R Uw2 F2 R' U' Rw2 Lw D2 L Dw2 Rw2 Dw Rw' B2 R' F'
4. Rw F Uw2 U' Bw' L2 R' Bw2 Lw Fw' Uw2 Rw F R' D' Rw' D Bw2 B' U2 Fw' L2 D' R Rw2
5. r R b B d' B D B' d2 F U F' u' d B U' B' u2 d R U' R' u' R U2 R' u' B' D2 B u' d' B D' B' u' d' B' U' B u' d' D2 B' b' R' r'

6x6:
1. 3r r 3b b u2 F' D F 3u2 d2 L U L' 3u' d' L' U2 L u 3u2 B' D' B 3u' d2 L D L' u' 3u' d2 R' U2 R 3u2 L' U L u 3u d' B U2 B' u D' 3b' b' 3r' r'
2. 3Fw B' Fw' Bw' U Lw Fw2 Dw2 Rw R Dw 3Uw' L2 F' 3Rw2 Lw2 3Fw2 Dw' B2 3Uw2
3. 3Fw2 R' Lw2 B' 3Uw' 3Fw 3Uw Rw2 3Rw' 3Fw' L R Rw' Uw2 F' Dw' F U Rw2 F' D'
4. Fw Dw2 3Uw' L2 3Uw Bw Rw F' R' 3Rw2 L' Uw U' B F2 Uw Bw2 Dw
5. 3r r 3b b u 3u2 d' R D2 R' 3u' R' D2 R u' 3u' d 3b' b' r2 U2 3r U2 3r U2 3r U2 3r U2 r

7x7:
1. 3r r 3b b d2 B U B' d2 U' 3b' b' 3r' r'
2. 3r r 3b b u 3u2 d2 L' U' L d2 F D' F' u' 3u2 U D 3b' b' 3r' U2 r U2 r U2 r U2 r
3. Lw2 Bw2 L Lw 3Lw' Fw2 3Dw2 L2 D2 Fw Lw2 Fw2 Rw L U Uw
4. R2 Lw Bw2 D' Uw R2 3Rw2 Lw2 U' L 3Fw Uw' D2 Fw' D2 L' Uw' 3Rw2 B2 3Bw U'
5. F Fw2 L2 3Lw 3Fw Fw2 Bw F Uw U D2 Bw R U' R' L 3Uw 3Bw B Uw2

8x8:
1. U' b 4r2 D' 3f r2 4f' R2 4f2 d2 3f R2 3r2 3f2 3l2 L2 3u2 4u' 4f2 d' u2 R
2. 3d2 3f' 3l' F' D' U 3d 4f' 3f 3l 3f' 3r 3l' 3d' 3l' L' 3u2 R2 L2 B b 3f'
3. r2 3l' F 3f2 d B' L' 3u 3r' 4f' f 4u' R r2 B2 3r 3b2 3f2 u2 L 3r l2 3l' F

9x9:
1. B' 4b2 3d' 4u2 D' 3u2 F L U2 R' b2 3r' u' 4b2 3u 4u2 4r' 3d l B2 4f' R b'
2. 4r 4b2 3u' u2 4b' l B' 3d2 d2 u 4d' l r F l2 4u' 3b' f B2 3r B 3b' d' f
3. 3d2 u2 r2 U R2 B' 4f' 4l 4r F 3f 4d' 4b 4l2 b d 3l' r2 U b2 4r F2 l' 4l

10x10: F2 R' 3l' 3d2 d2 4l 3f2 3u' 5u2 u d' 4d' F' 3f2 4b' 3r' 4d' l2 3f D' d 4d

11x11: 4l B2 4l' 4f' F 3d d' 4l 5u' 3d' d 4d2 l 5b' 5d2 L U' D' 3r 4b2 R' 5l 4u2

Megaminx:
1. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
2. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
3. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
4. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
5. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

Kilominx:
1. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
2. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
3. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
4. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
5. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

Pyraminx:
1. U L' U L R U' B U' B' R'
2. U' R U' R' U L' U L
3. R’ L’ R’ u' b'
4. L R’ L U B U B
5. U L B' U L B' U L B'

Square-1:
1. (0,-3)/(0,3)/(1,0)/(2,-2)/(4,0)/(4,0)/(-4,4)/(0,1)/(0,3)/(-3,-1)/(1,-2)/(-1,0)
2. (4, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)
3. /(3,3)/(-1,0)/(-2,-2)/(2,0)/(2,2)/(0,-2)/(2,2)/(-1,0)/(-3,-3)/ 
4. (-2, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(6, -2)/(1, -4)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)
5. (-5, 0)/(-4, 2)/(-5, 4)/(5, -1)/(-2, -5)/(-4, 0)

Square-2:
1. (-3,3) / (6,2) / (-1,5) / (1,4) / (-4,-2) / (-2,-1) / (1,1) / (-1,-3) /
2. (-3,6) / (4,3) / (2,-4) / (-5,-1) / (-2,5) / (2,2) / (-2,0) / (-1,1) /
3. (-5,0) / (6,6) / (2,6) / (6,5) / (3,-1) / (0,-4) / (-3,-3) / (4,-5) /
4. (-1,4) / (2,-3) / (1,-1) / (-2,3) / (-2,-3) / (6,-1) / (4,1) / (-5,0) /
5. (5,1) / (4,-2) / (6,0) / (4,-5) / (-4,-1) / (1,-4) / (4,0) / (0,-2) 

Skewb:
1. U' R B' U B U' L' U R' U 
2. L U' R' U' R U' L R L R'
3. L R' B U L' R B' L R
4. R' L U L B' R' L R B L R'
5. R' L U L' B U' B' U

3x3 One Handed:
1. L2 U2 F R2 B D2 R2 D2 U2 F D R2 B R2 D2 F D' F
2. F B R' F2 R F' B U' F2 R2 L2 D F2
3. U F2 U' F2 U B2 R2 D' L D2 L D' U2 F2 L' B2 D2 L2
4. B2 D L' D2 B' R D' L R' B D2 L
5. R' F' B L F' L2 B D' L F2 B2 R' U2 R2

2x2 One Handed:
1. U R' U F2 U R2 U2 F R2
2. R2 U' R2 U F2 R2 U R' U2
3. U2 F' U' F2 R U F2 R' U' R'
4. F' U F2 U F2 R' U R2 U
5. F' U2 F' U F U2 R2 F R'

4x4 One Handed:
1. Rw F' Uw' Fw' F' B2 Uw2 B' Uw' F R'
2. L2 U2 Fw2 B' Rw2 B' Uw L' B2
3. Fw' R Fw' D R2 U2 D' B2 Rw F2 Uw' Fw
4. D2 R2 B' Fw2 L' U' R U' D L' Fw'
5. Fw R Uw Fw' D' U Uw2 Rw Fw2 R

3x3 Feet:
1. B2 D' B2 D B2 L' R D' F2 L2 F2 R' D2 R D R'
2. R2 U' R M U' Rw2 U R' U' Rw' U M Rw2 U R
3. R2 L2 D' R' L B' L U2 L2 U B2 U B2 U' R2 D2 R2 L
4. U L' U2 R U' L U' F' L F2 U' R' U F' L' U L U' F' L' U' F
5. R F' U2 R2 F2 R2 F U2 F L' U2 R' U' L2 F' L' F2

2x2 Feet:
1. F2 R F R2 U' F' R F U'
2. F2 R' F R' U2 R U2 F' R'
3. U2 F' U R U R2 U F' R' U'
4. F R2 F U F U R' U' R2
5. F U2 F2 U' R2 U F2 U2 F' U'

4x4 Feet:
1. F2 Uw2 D2 U2 B Fw' R' Fw L' F2
2. Fw2 U R Fw R2 Uw' F Rw R2 Uw' L Uw2 U2 R2 B2
3. L' R Rw' Fw2 R U2 Fw
4. L U' Rw F R' D' B Uw2
5. L2 Uw' B' L2 B R2 Uw' Fw' Rw' F Rw2 Uw2 F

3x3 FMC: (You have 30 minutes)
R U' L U' F' L' U2 F R U2 L U' R' F'

2x2 FMC: (You have 1 minute)
F' R2 F R U F R2 U' R'

Clock:
1. UR4+ DR6+ DL3- UL2- U1+ R2+ D3- L5- ALL2+ y2 U2+ R0+ D0+ L4- ALL4+ UR DR DL UL
2. UR4- DR3- DL2- UL5+ U5- R0+ D1+ L4+ ALL3+ y2 U0+ R6+ D3- L6+ ALL0+ UR DL
3. UR3+ DR0+ DL2- UL4- U1+ R3- D2+ L0+ ALL2+ y2 U1+ R1+ D2+ L1+ ALL1- UR DR DL UL
4. UR2- DR5+ DL0+ UL1- U5- R1+
5. UR3- DR2+ DL5+ UL4+

3BLD:
1. R B2 D' F' D L D2 B R F2 R2 U2 B' R2 U2 R2 F' L2 F R2
2. B' R2 U' L2 U L2 R2 F2 U B U' F L2 U' L2 U F
3. R2 B2 F2 L' B2 L F2 L' B' R' B2 L2 U L' U B' R'

2BLD:
1. R' U R' U F R F2 R2 U2 F'
2. R U' F' U2 F R' U2 R' U'
3. R2 F2 R' F R F' U' R' U'
4. F2 U' R U R' U F2 R U' R' U'
5. F U' R U F' R2 F' U' R' U R2

4BLD:
1. D' B2 Uw L2 Fw2 B U' Uw' D'
2. Fw' L2 B' L' R2 U' L2 Uw U
3. B2 U2 F2 R Rw' U' Rw' U2 B2 D'

5BLD:
1. B D2 Uw Lw B Fw Uw' L2
2. Uw' Lw Rw R B2 R Lw2 U' D2
3. Rw' B' F Bw' D2 B2 Fw R2 L' B2

MBLD:
1. U B R L' D' B' U' L' D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 R F2 D2 F'
2. L R2 D2 U2 F' D2 B' R2 B R2 U2 L' F L' R2 B' L F'
3. D B2 R2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 L R' B' L R' U'
4. R U2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 B2 L B L' B R D L R'
5. B' D2 B F2 R2 B' R2 D2 R2 F R' B2 U2 B' R'
6. U B2 U' F2 L2 B2 D L2 U F2 R2 L' D L U2 R2 D' L B2 U
7. L' U' L U L F2 L' F2 U2 R U2 R' U
8. U2 L' U2 L U L2 D' L U L' D L2
9. U2 F R2 B' R2 F' R B' L' B' L B' R'
10. F' B U2 L U2 L F' B D' L2 F2 B2 U' R2
11. U' F R' F' R U2 R U2 R'
12. F2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 U L' R' B2 L R'
13. R U F' U L F U' R2 F2 L F' R F2 L' F
14. R2 U R2 U2 R U2 R U R U R U2 R2 U R
15. F2 U2 R F2 R U2 R F2 R' U2 F U R
16. L U L U L2 U R2 U' L2 U2 R U R'
17. U2 r R' U2 R' r' U' R' U2 r2 R' U' r2
18. U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2
19. R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R U' R'
20. B' D L2 B' R' B' R U B U' B' D' B' 
21. U2 D R' U R U' R' U2 R U R' U' R U2 D'
22. U R2 D' R U' R U R' D R' U' D' R2 D R'
23. U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 
24. r' F2 r U r' F U2 R U R' U r 
25. R F R' F' R2 U R' F' U2 F R U2 R2
26. U B R L' D' B' U' L' D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 R F2 D2 F'
27. L R2 D2 U2 F' D2 B' R2 B R2 U2 L' F L' R2 B' L F'
28. D B2 R2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 L R' B' L R' U'
29. R U2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 B2 L B L' B R D L R'
30. B' D2 B F2 R2 B' R2 D2 R2 F R' B2 U2 B' R'
31. U B2 U' F2 L2 B2 D L2 U F2 R2 L' D L U2 R2 D' L B2 U
32. L' U' L U L F2 L' F2 U2 R U2 R' U
33. U2 L' U2 L U L2 D' L U L' D L2
34. U2 F R2 B' R2 F' R B' L' B' L B' R'
35. F' B U2 L U2 L F' B D' L2 F2 B2 U' R2
36. U' F R' F' R U2 R U2 R'
37. F2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 U L' R' B2 L R'
38. R U F' U L F U' R2 F2 L F' R F2 L' F
39. R2 U R2 U2 R U2 R U R U R U2 R2 U R
40. F2 U2 R F2 R U2 R F2 R' U2 F U R
41. L U L U L2 U R2 U' L2 U2 R U R'
42. U2 r R' U2 R' r' U' R' U2 r2 R' U' r2
43. U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2
44. R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R U' R'
45. B' D L2 B' R' B' R U B U' B' D' B' 
46. U2 D R' U R U' R' U2 R U R' U' R U2 D'
47. U R2 D' R U' R U R' D R' U' D' R2 D R'
48. U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 
49. r' F2 r U r' F U2 R U R' U r 
50. R F R' F' R2 U R' F' U2 F R U2 R2

Redi Cube:
1. l' b' B' L R b f' l' r'
2. L l R' B L R' F' R f b B
3. r' f R r F b R' F' f' B
4. l b' B' b B' f L' r f l'
5. R' L' F R' B b' r' l' B f

Siamese Cube:
1. r u2 R' u U R' r U' r U2 z2 u R' U u R2 u r2 u2 U2 r2
2. u' U r R' U R2 u r2 u2 U z2 U' R U R u R2 r U R u2
3. u2 R r' U r R' u' R2 u' r' z2 R2 u2 U' r' R' u U r' U' u'
4. r2 U2 R U' r2 U r2 R U2 u' z2 R2 u r' U u' R U2 u r2 u'
5. u2 U' r' U r' u R U2 r R' z2 R U' u' R2 u2 U2 R2 r u2 r2

2-3-4 Relay:
2x2: U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U'
3x3: R2 U' R' U2 R' U R U r2 U R' U2 R' U2
4x4: R' r U R U2 R u U2 r u r u' r R' u2 R2 U' r R u' U2 r' U2 u' r' R2 u' U2

2-3-4-5 Relay:
2x2: U R F R F' U F' R' U'
3x3: D2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 U' L' D R' D F2 R' D L U
4x4: r b2 u F' D F u' D' b2 r'
5x5: r R b B u2 R' D R u2 D' B' b' R' r'

2-3-4-5-6 Relay:
2x2: U' F2 U' F R
3x3: U2 L D2 F2 R2 B2 L D2 R2
4x4: D' B Uw2 U Rw Fw' U B Uw D'
5x5: R' Fw2 Uw B2 Dw2 Uw2 Bw' R2 B' F
6x6: B Lw B' Dw' 3Rw Lw2 U2 3Uw2 3Fw' D R Lw2 L' U Uw' Rw2

2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay:
2x2: R F' U F2 U' F R F2 R2
3x3: R2 U2 B2 L' D2 L D2 B2 D2 U2 B R F' R2 B' R' F
4x4: r b2 u' B' U2 B u U2 b2 r'
5x5: r R b B u2 d' L' U L u2 d U' B' b' R' r'
6x6: 3r r 3b b u2 3u2 F U F' u2 3u2 U' 3b' b' 3r' r'
7x7: 3r r 3b b u 3u 3d' d L' U L u' 3u' 3d d' U' 3b' b' 3r' r'

Guildford Challenge:
2x2: F2 R F2 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 U'
3x3: U R2 B2 U R2 U R2 U' B R B R' U' R2 U'
4x4: r b2 u' R D R' u D' b2 r'
5x5: r R b B u' d B U2 B' u d' U2 B' b' R' r'
Pyraminx: R' L B' R' B R' L'
Megaminx: R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
Square-1: (1,0) / (2,2) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (4,1) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (5,-1) / (0,3) / (0,-2)
Skewb: F L R L F R' L' F R'
Clock: UR6+ DR4+ DL6+ UL4- U2+ R5+
3x3 One-Handed: F' U2 B2 F D2 R' D2 B' L B' U2 L' U
3x3 Feet: U' R' U2 R' U R U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U R2
3x3 Blindfolded: L R' U L' U' L' R B L B'


----------



## weatherman223 (Jul 22, 2018)

A guildford challenge is all wca events except for fmc and blinds.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 22, 2018)

2x2- 2.645, 1.963, 2.261, 3.282, 2.284 = 2.396


----------



## Thom S. (Jul 22, 2018)

Square - 1: 9.47
03.972
12.937
03.614
16.107
11.531

I know for a fact that scramble 1 and 3 given to like Helmer or Rasmus ends in a sub 2.3 (possible sub 2/sub 1.9) time


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jul 22, 2018)

2x2:avg of 5: 3.86
1. 3.43
2. 4.57
3. (5.00) 
4. 3.58 
5. (3.27)


3x3:avg of 5: 12.40
13.92, (14.25), 11.67, 11.62, (10.67)


4x4:avg of 5: 59.41
(1:05.32), 1:02.62, (52.12), 1:00.77, 54.83


Pyraminx:avg of 5: 3.93
3.21, (1.69), (15.39), 3.99, 4.58


Square-1:avg of 5: 28.77
(33.91), 26.06, 33.18, (23.27), 27.08


Skewb:avg of 5: 2.76
(3.45), 3.36, 3.03, (1.74), 1.89


3x3OH:avg of 5: 14.82
(10.15), (DNF(4.67)), 20.28, 13.67, 10.50

2-3-4 Relay: 1:26.04


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 22, 2018)

2x2: (3.51), (1.55), 3.06, 1.59, 2.76 = 2.47
3x3: (9.56), 7.52, 8.69, 7.40, (6.72) = 7.87
Skewb: (9.16), 8.17, (5.52), 8.78, 5.70 = 7.55
OH: 16.15, (29.92), 20.49, 17.78, (10.57) = 18.14


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 22, 2018)

3BLD: DNF, 5.68, DNF


----------



## Thom S. (Jul 22, 2018)

Daniel Lin said:


> 3BLD: DNF, 5.68, DNF



Got exited when I saw that alert and wasn't disappointed


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jul 22, 2018)

Daniel Lin said:


> 3BLD: DNF, 5.68, DNF


Sub-6 on that second scramble? goddamn....


----------



## CarterK (Jul 23, 2018)

Daniel Lin said:


> 3BLD: DNF, 5.68, DNF


inb4 this gets put on the uwr page too


----------

